# Am I the only geek?



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I recently made a mistake,I reinstalled world of warcraft on my pc and found myself on Blizzards website with my credit card reactivating my account.
Anyone else a wow fan?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

its just you


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> its just you


Thanks,Ill go now then....


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

No you are not alone there are two of us in our family that play WOW


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

I play wow Im totally addicted!!

I've had to re-install a couple of times after 
PC crashes:devil:

What lvl classes etc are you guys?

got a lvl 80 Boomkin NE druid meself: and a few lvl 70+ lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah WoW...the influence of one of the great South Park episodes.

As well as...






:lol:


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

Awesome 

got the jenkins title and loved the SP WoW episode


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im a lev 50 Blood elf Paladin amongst others but that is my main.
I play on the Agrammar server.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

A few mates of mine played it while I was at uni, seemed to consume their entire life. They didn't want to socialise or talk to anyone unless it was via the game.

I don't see the attraction myself, played it for a few days once and it's just wandering about hitting things until you get more numbers appearing on your menus. How...exciting.


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

I was totally into this when I had the time but could take it or leave it. Had a couple of lvl 70 characters but quit just before the Lich King expansion came out.

One question slightly off topic, I have the original game and burning crusade expansion. Would I be able to sell these on or are the cdkeys locked to my account?


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

All locked to your account - you could pass your account on but if blizz finds out it will be banned


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheers for letting me know, maybe going to do that as I wasn't going to play anymore anyway.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If this had been around 16 years ago I have no doubt my life would have taken a different path lol

That said never played it, never want to, short sharp burts on call of duty is what i like!!


----------

